# carpet plant for 125?



## CLUSTER ONE

what woudl a good carpet plant be for a 125g with p's in it?

tank specs 72x18x 22
eheim 2217 and xp3
play sand substrate (will add something like laterite clay but dont really want to replce it altogether)
lightign will be (2) 2x55w pc lighting, will be dosing with excel and may have some diy co2

I would like a plant that will grow to at least 4-5". It can grow larger as long as i can trim it faster then it can grow.
I like the plants that therizman has in his gery tank.

blyxa japonica in the front, blyxa aubertii 
therizmans tank


----------



## rickstsi

You could check this out.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=172169


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i think the stuff up front in therizman's tank is blyxa japonica


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

joedizzlempls said:


> i think the stuff up front in therizman's tank is blyxa japonica


yep,
blyxa japonica and blyxa aubertii


----------



## Piranha Guru

Chain sword or dwarf sag should work.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

BioTeAcH said:


> Chain sword or dwarf sag should work.


yeah, that's what i would go with in your tank

traumatic had some really nice e. tenellus, i don't know if he has any left or not, but he sent me a ton for ten bucks and they showed up in great condition


----------



## maknwar

looks like dwarf sag?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

maknwar said:


> looks like dwarf sag?


photo is not showing up.

Dwarf sag is an option a thought of but a question is were are some good online sources i can get it since its a 125g and lfs have crappy selections and charge arms and legs for any carpet plant?
Also what are shipping costs like for plants?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

your best bet is to get plants from other hobbyists rather than ordering from an online store, i recently bought some from dippy and traumatic and in total, i paid $20 bucks for plants and shipping and i got a shite load of plants, it would have cost me an arm and a leg to order from an online site or to buy at an lfs


----------



## maknwar

sean-820 said:


> looks like dwarf sag?


photo is not showing up.

Dwarf sag is an option a thought of but a question is were are some good online sources i can get it since its a 125g and lfs have crappy selections and charge arms and legs for any carpet plant?
Also what are shipping costs like for plants?
[/quote]

Really? It is ok for me.

Theres a guy down the street from me that sells all kinds of plants. Sells them cheap, and free shipping over $35. www.sweetaquatics.com


----------



## CloneME

I was looking around on Aquabid last night. Guy has some pygmy vallisneria for sale. Looks like a good carpeting plant. I like the way it keeps its curl once it grows out and usually stays a lot shorter than dwarf sag.
Biz


----------

